# Spanish Civil War



## Frank Ward (Feb 22, 2007)

I am researching the impact of the Spanish Civil War 1936-39 on the Scottish Highlands and Islands.
If any readers have any information I would be pleased to hear it.
Do you know people who fought in the war or were crew on board blockade busters?
Anything relating to crew or ships calling, impounded or damaged during the war; including the Stanhope Steamship co; cargoes, departure and arrival ports, etc etc.

Muchos gracias! 

Frank


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Frank
Are you aware of the history book by P M Heaton "Jack Billmeir Merchantship Owner". Gives a great deal of information regarding the Stanhope ships during the Spanish civil war.
By co-incidence only just finished reading my copy this week!
Regards
Peter4447


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

I remember hearing when I was a child of the Master of a blockade runner during the Spanish Civil War who went by the name of "Potato Jones". Can't remember any details, does anyone have info. on this?


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

jock paul said:


> I remember hearing when I was a child of the Master of a blockade runner during the Spanish Civil War who went by the name of "Potato Jones". Can't remember any details, does anyone have info. on this?


Captain David John Jones of Swansea, Master of the Marie Llewellyn. There were 3 Captains involved in this particular incident when 4 ships were waiting to go into St Jean de Luz and 3 were commanded by a Captain Jones, so the press nicknamed them: Potato Jones, Corn Cob Jones and Ham and Egg Jones

Peter4447(Jester)


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Another PM Heaton book worth a look is 'Welsh Blockade Runners in the Spanish Civil War'. ISBN 0 9507714 5 7 Starling Press 1985.

Mind you I don't think you will find much in there about the highlands and islands....


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

In the 50s I sailed as 2nd mate in Jack Billmier's Elstead commanded by one of his permanent masters Capt Ituarte. Capt Ituarte was Spanish with British 
nationality and also a veteran of the Spanish Civil War as a very young man serving in Spanish ships running the Nationalist blockade. Being on the loosing side he came to the UK and joined the Stanhope Shipping Co serving throughout the war in their ships. What is not generally known is that Jack Billmier attempted to get single ships to Malta during the siege with one success but several failures


----------



## edward (Dec 3, 2005)

frank read my posting in the archive [crew members] No 60, regards edward.


----------



## Frank Ward (Feb 22, 2007)

*one name leads to another.....*

Edward I'm sorry I can't locate the thread or your post. Please oblige and re-post or gimme direction, please.

Cisco, you'd be surprised at how one piece of info leads to another. In just 8 weeks I've located 4 Shetlanders possibly involved in blockade busting, including two gun runners.

I thank previous members Peter and Cisco.....
Today saw the arrival of a library book 'Blockade runners of the Spanish Civil War' by P Heaton, I'll study it in the next few weeks. Then I'll locate "Jack Billmeir Merchantship Owner" [or if Peter4447 wants to loan/sell his copy....?..]
I also have 'Arms For Spain' which touches on my field of interest.

Another possible blockade runner: This MAY have the name of 'LORISTON' Anybody heard of this ship or a name like it? Docked in Valencia.

Salud!


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Frank
Sorry I can't offer my book for sale - I am very much a collector of printed Company histories.
Jack Billmeir Merchant Shipowner by P M Heaton. Published by the Starling Press, Risca, Newport, Gwent in 1989.
ISBN 0 9507714 9 X

Hope this may aid your research.
Regards
Peter4447


----------



## Plumber1 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Potato Jones*

Sorry to comment so late but anyone interested in Potato Jones and gun running to Spain might like to know that one of Jones crew, Roy Astbury is still alive and lives in North East England. He likes to talk of his experiences. He claims that Jones had a wooden leg which was taken away from him when he and Astbury and another crew member were imprisoned briefly in Spain. Apparently they escaped with Jones supported between Astbury and another crew member. Astbury's stories are difficult to believe but some of them must be true. I bet he would be thrilled if a researcher found him and asked for his story.

Another bit of gossip was that the Seabank Hotel in Porthcawl was built by Jones with gun running money. Again I can find no corroboration.


----------



## Deep digger (Oct 19, 2020)

Frank Ward said:


> I am researching the impact of the Spanish Civil War 1936-39 on the Scottish Highlands and Islands.
> If any readers have any information I would be pleased to hear it.
> Do you know people who fought in the war or were crew on board blockade busters?
> Anything relating to crew or ships calling, impounded or damaged during the war; including the Stanhope Steamship co; cargoes, departure and arrival ports, etc etc.
> ...


One of Jones crew was a young man from County Durham. Roy Astbury told many outrageous stories about “Spud Jones”. His daughter Carol lives in Weardale and can tell them all. Did he really have a wooden leg? Did he and his crew really escape from a Spanish prison.

Deep Digger


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

This is a very old thread but just as a matter of interest my neighbour fought in the Spanish Civil War and was eventually imprisoned. 
He's 101 this year.
I also knew a Glaswegian who fought in the SCW and the only thing I remember was him saying on arrival in Spain at the railway station and not speaking a word of Spanish they were channelled into two columns and some who were hell-bent on defeating Franco found themselves fighting for him.


----------

